# Problemas con Tablet China



## frica (Jul 9, 2019)

Hola a todos:

En 2017 un amigo me dejó una tablet china de 7" que no encendía pero sí daba backlight. En la tablet no se indica la marca ni modelo y en la caja pone L-96740. En esta placa base aparece escrito Q8_V2.2 09/21/2012. En 2017 intenté repararla pero no lo logré.

Desde hace unas semanas he vuelto a ella y ando enredando con esta tablet más bien para aprender cosas y probar. Hace unos días estuve midiendo voltaje en la Tablet y sin previo aviso el comportamiento de la Tablet cambio. Antes me daba backlight pero no mostraba video (pero funcionaba el ahorro de energía y podía volver a encender el backligh pulsando power).

Pero ayer el backlight no se encendía. Me dije “¡qué raro!” entonces medí voltajes en los conectores GND y Vbat de la PBC, donde va conectada la batería



En días anteriores medía sin problemas 4,05 voltios aproximadamente. Pero ahora el voltaje era errático, bien medía en torno a 2 voltios y momentos despúes en torno a 1 voltio… No sabía que pasaba. Empecé a tocar la PBC y toqué una zona donde algo estaba muy caliente (quité de inmediato el dedo de lo caliente que estaba). Repetí la operación para limitar más la zona de calor. Desconecté la batería. Usé flux sobre la zona de la PBC donde se calentaba. Conecté la batería de nuevo y unas burbujas salieron de un IC de montaje superficial de 6 pines.  Tiene una marcación *TS02A *y no encuentro datasheet.  Según una documentación en internet sobre móviles chinos basados en procesador A8/A10/A13 (la tablet tiene un A13) al parecer es un *Step Up Regulator* :

_“Elevan el voltaje que entra del cargador (4.9V) o el de la batería (~4v) a por lo general 5V, este circuito maneja menor amperaje que el anterior, por lo general se usa para producir los 5 voltios del USB host y del HDMI. Los reconocemos porque tienen 6 pines, están ubicados junto a un diodo y una bobina y el pin 1 y 5 deben dar continuidad con la bobina. Para el test verificamos que en el pin 5 y 1 midamos el voltaje ya sea de la batería o el cargador (de 3.7 a 4.9V entrada) y luego del diodo (salida) midamos 5 voltios o mas según la aplicación”._

__

Y aquí está en una elipse roja el componente supuestamente cortocircuitado.



En un test que hice hace un tiempo, todo coincidía tal como dice el texto entrecomillado (pines 1 y 5 conectados a la bobina, pin 2 a tierra, etc.). Ahora el pin 1 y 5 siguen conectados a la bobina pero también están aterrizados a tierra (0 ohmios) y claro, pines diseñados para llevar voltajes no deberían estar aterrizados a tierra. Se que por ser el componente que se pone ardiendo es el candidato número 1 a ser el causante del corto. Pero otros componentes principalmente condensadores ahora miden a tierra (0 ohmios) en ambos lados (y hace varias semanas todos los condensadores SMD medía bien -- sólo a tierra uno de los extremos--). Os lo muestro en la fotografía siguiente donde marco con una X roja los componentes aparentemente cortocircuitados. No se ve bien a tamaño natural. Tendréis que darle un poco de zoom.



Las líneas y puntos de colores muestran lugares que tienen continuidad (0 ohmios entre ellos) y fue hecho antes de que sucediera el corto.

*ENSEÑANZAS PERSONALES:*


A pesar de haber un cortocircuito en la PBC, los bornes GND y Vbat no mostraron 0 ohmios en su medida de continuidad con mi multímetro
A pesar de haber un cortocircuito en la PBC, el voltaje de entrada en la PBC no se fue a tierra.


*¿y ahora que?*

Bueno ahora toca desoldar este IC de 6 pines y ver si el aparente corto en el resto de componentes desaparece. Nunca he desoldado un componente SMD de varias patas. No tengo pistola de calor sólo un soldador. A ver como lo hago. Creo que tengo algún video de cómo hacerlo. Ya os diré.


----------



## analogico (Jul 9, 2019)

Lo ideal es tener una fuente de laboratorio, después de quitar el integrado en corto le inyectas los 5 V limitando la corriente en 1A
y ves si funciona o se calienta otro componente.


----------



## polartic (Dic 19, 2019)

ematic eGlide 4XL: Creo que necesito su firmware porque no estoy seguro, porque cuando la intento encender normal, no pasa del logo y se apaga, si intento meterme a recovery (que si no me equivoco es con el botón de apagado y el botón de volumen +) lo único que pasa es que se reinicia y luego sale un texto que dice "failed to recovery system, system halted", si es el firmware o que debería hacer? si es el firmware el procesador es un imapx210bm1-80 y sobre el la motherboard no estoy seguro de cual sea


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 19, 2019)

En Internet existen varios tutoriales acerca del flasheo para tablets chinas.
Por el tipo de procesador que mencionas, mira por aquí:
7'' Infotmic X210 X220 tablet PC Android 2.3.3 official firmware | Tablet Firmware


----------



## polartic (Dic 20, 2019)

no me funciono, creo que es porque la tablet usa android 4.0 ice cream sandwich, y el que ma paso era de android 2.3.3, me podria pasar el de ese sistema operativo? o no tiene nada que ver?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 20, 2019)

No creo que eso tenga algo que ver, posiblemente exista un problema con los datos de la memoria interna.
Si no está dañado el Recovery, trata de entrar y realiza un Wipe Cache Partition y un después un Data Factory Reset.
EMATIC eGlide 4 XL Hard Reset


----------



## polartic (Dic 20, 2019)

Supongo que si se dañó, porque si mantengo presionado el botón de encendido + el botón de + se apaga la tablet, y si lo suelto cuando veo el logo la pantalla se queda encendida pero no muestra nada,


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 20, 2019)

Tal vez estés usando una combinación incorrecta de botones.
A veces hay que dejar presionado Power + Vol+ o Vol-, después soltar Power y soltar Vol+/- hasta que aparezca el Recovery.
Si de plano no se puede entonces tendrás que flashear.
Aquí lo explican, el problema es que ya no se encuentra el archivo EGLXL102B.zip
La aplicación para PC la puedes descargar desde aquí: RKBatchTool
Posiblemente con una búsqueda extensa y suerte puedas encontrar el firmware de flasheo.


----------



## pastor007 (May 18, 2021)

El integrado que enuncias en el post es el que eleva la tension de luces traseras del LCD . Una pregunta, carga la batería ? Podrias tener el corto en el mismo micro ? O en una memoria NAND y estos IC que veo son dos están en buen estado no hay corto ahí , si el del circulo está en corto sacalo para ver si sigue dicho corto .


----------



## DJ T3 (May 19, 2021)

@pastor007 el post es del 2019!!!
Si aun lo tiene, le será de utilidad, pero despues de 2 años, no creo que lo tenga.

Mira las reglas, acá NO resucitamos muertos, a menos que así lo decida el papado (Fogonazo).


----------

